# Grinding Whizzer Crankshaft?



## Whizzerick (May 9, 2020)

I'm curious to know how Whizzer crankshaft are turned/machined for new inserts? Can a lathe-mounted tool post grinder be used? Anybody got first hand experience?


----------



## Chiptosser (May 11, 2020)

Turning is just a phrase, the crank journal gets ground to size.  For the most part, a crankshaft grinder with a narrow wheel is used.


----------



## Roger Henning (May 11, 2020)

It requires special tools and machining .  Not a do it yourself project.  Roger


----------



## Thurman (May 12, 2020)

I've heard someone can do it on a regular lathe, but precision and accuracy is difficult to maintain. 4 jaw chuck, perfectly dressed grinding wheel, perfectly supported in tail stock, well maintained and tight lathe and a real experienced machinist. Lubrication may be required also. Crank grinding machines use very large diameter stones that wear slowly. A small stone may wear before the job is done and may require several dressings during the operation with precision equipment and a diamond nib. I know people that could do it but would be more cost effective to get it done by one of the Whizzer guys. A guy could set up a dedicated machine but would have to learn how it's done and then offer his services to pay for it. Of course the results would need to be guaranteed within tolerances.


----------

